# my Xterra and colorado



## DIRTYX (Mar 23, 2005)

hopefully the pics work, if not, ill post a link at the bottom of the page, but here is a couple of the X
when first got the X









new tires and vent visors









removed side rails, and mudflaps for extra clearance









in case pics dont work, and make sure you check out 2nd page for some muddin pics
http://www.cardomain.com/id/04xterra

and my 04 colorado
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=685827&cat=25&val=1


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Good to see someone using their car for what it was originally built for... nice Xterra man. :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i would lift the X and slam the 'rado. but thats just me  i know you use the truck ('rado) as a truck, so i guess thats outta the question


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks nice man, I like it with the step rails removed.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

good pic :thumbup: my uncle just got an 05 in the dark green, he's gona let me take if off roading........theres a mistake :thumbup: 








lol, awwwwww i love puppys. he's all fat :thumbup:


----------



## DIRTYX (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks for the comments, and like "wildmane" said its nice to use a 4x4 for offroading and not just to say i have a 4x4, and i would like to lift the X, really really bad, but this is a daily driver with 100,000 mile warranty, so i dont want to void the warranty out just yet, although i was thinking of cashing out my warranty and using the money for a lift?? but as of right now, my wife and i just bought our very first house, so we our spending most of our extra money on the house for now.

and the pic of the puppy is when we just brought her home in december, she is now 6 months old, and alreaddy 45 pounds, heres a couple of updated pics


----------

